# Warbirds Over the Rockies (R/C) pics ...



## chicoartist (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi guys,

I flew into Denver last weekend to see the annual Warbirds Over the Rockies R/C show at Chatfield State Part in Littleton (south Denver area). Wow - I was most impressed. Not only were the models simply stunning examples of the craft, but the pilots were obviously very experienced, and flew these beauties very "scale" like.

I would like to mention that I was quite blown over by the welcoming reception I got. I was but one 'sponsor' (donated some prints for their auction), but I was treated as an old friend by the event organizers, getting full access to the facilities and airfield. As you'll see by these pictures, I took full advantage of my VIP pass. I shot over 900 images, and over 8 or 9 posts in this thread, I hope to show my favorites.

For the shutterbugs among us, I used a Canon EOS 20D with a 17-85mm IS (IS *off*) lens. For the flying shots, I set the AF point to center spot only. Aperture Priority (usually 1/800-1000 sec) was set. ISO at 200. Drive was set to Burst. For the ground shots, the camera's AutoProgram was used.

Let's get started (in no particular order):






























































Wade


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 13, 2006)

Great shots! - I live about 15 min. from there. Once and awhile I fly over that site, I think it makes those guys nervous...

Neat stuff!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 13, 2006)

Cool stuff!


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 13, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Great shots! - I live about 15 min. from there. Once and awhile I fly over that site, I think it makes those guys nervous...
> 
> Neat stuff!


is it your flying that causes the nervousness or your proximity


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 13, 2006)

pbfoot said:


> is it your flying that causes the nervousness or your proximity


All the above


----------



## sunny91 (Jun 13, 2006)

Good post Chicoartist.

sunny


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 13, 2006)

As a fellow RC pilot, my mouth is watering uncontrollably....


----------



## chicoartist (Jun 13, 2006)

10 more ...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 13, 2006)

Love the Panther!! Notice I'm inspired when I don my head gear!!! 

WOW! I see a new avatar!!!!


----------



## chicoartist (Jun 14, 2006)

10 more:


----------



## evangilder (Jun 14, 2006)

Great stuff, Wade, prop blur and all!  Hey Joe, I recognize that shot


----------



## chicoartist (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 14, 2006)

A Cuban Sea Fury!!! Very Cool!

Eric -


----------



## chicoartist (Jun 14, 2006)

10 more quick ones ...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 14, 2006)

Good stuff Wade!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 14, 2006)

The detail work that has gone into these models is incredible!


----------



## chicoartist (Jun 15, 2006)

Yes, it's true that at *this* level (R/C "Warbirds"), the main difference between these guys and their scale (plastic) model conterparts is that these fly ... if you're a scale modeler, imagine putting hundreds or even thousands of hours (and dollars!!) into your masterpiece, then taking it out for a spin (yikes!!). These models, I can assure you, are not slapped together - many are scratchbuilt from a "pile of sticks", as they say; that is, from a set of plans only.

Gosh, it looks like a load of fun, but man, I'd fly the heck out of a trainer for years before I'd feel comfortable taking something like that simply beautiful (you can tell by my pics that I loved it) 5-cylinder radial FW-190 (the Sea Fury had the same engine ... you should have heard those things at idle ... just like the real thing!) out for a flight.

It's one of the few activities I can think of that's as much fun to watch as actually participate in. 

More pics as I get to them.

Wade


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 15, 2006)

some very impressive stuff, i've seen a large scale B-52 and F-16 flying round, both jet powered and boy the F-16 could really give it some, how many planes were there? and does something look a little odd about that P-47D to anyone else? there's something that doesn't look quite right but i can't think what  .........


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 15, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> and does something look a little odd about that P-47D to anyone else? there's something that doesn't look quite right but i can't think what  .........


 The propeller....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 15, 2006)

i'm thinking canopy really........


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 15, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> i'm thinking canopy really........


No pilot or armor head plate...


----------



## chicoartist (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 16, 2006)

Very nice pics.... Since u seemingly ignored my post above, I fly R/C aircraft, not at this level of course, but Ive owned 3 Warbirds and a slewload of trainers....

And I can confirm ur above statement, when u crash a plane that u have put hours and hours into, and its the best flying aircraft uve ever had ur transmitter control, it feels like a small part inside of u dies...


----------



## chicoartist (Jun 17, 2006)

Steve Pisanos (71 ES 4 FG) and Russ Kyler (56th FG) attended the flying event and spoke at the Saturday night banquet.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 17, 2006)

Very cool, Wade!


----------



## chicoartist (Jun 18, 2006)

10 more ... 

I happened to be looking at that beautiful P-38 (see my engine-run shots of her a few posts above) through the lens as she came in with, I believe, a gear problem. Extremely skillful flying on the pilot's part kept the damage to a 'repairable' minimum. The mishap notwithstanding, she flew superbly throughout her routine. I had a soft spot for this one as she displayed a 435th FS patch on her nose ... I flew with and did some artwork for the *current* 435th FTS (IFF) at Moody AFB, Ga, not too long ago:


----------



## evangilder (Jun 19, 2006)

Ouch! I have shots of a P-38 in those colors that was at our museum for a while.


----------



## chicoartist (Jun 19, 2006)

Hope you guys enjoyed these ...









































In Memoriam - a beautiful Avenger (and HUGE, too!), which met it's end at the event:











Hats off, please:


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 20, 2006)

Ouch!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 25, 2006)

man alive........

how did most people transport the planes? did they take the wings off during transport? did they have special trailers or something?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 25, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> man alive........
> 
> how did most people transport the planes? did they take the wings off during transport? did they have special trailers or something?


You forget Lanc, many Americans drive big trucks, especially rednecks and mountain folk!


----------



## chris mcmillin (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks for the great post and pictures. The level of finish is certainly high, and it looks as if the flying was pretty good too. I liked the Thunderbolt with the tail low landing technique. Very well flown.

Most of these models have a removable wing for transport. Many have trailers to transport them within, but the majority of autos in the US used by modelers are trucks or vans.

Chris...


----------



## unpunk01 (Jul 2, 2006)

WOW! Great shots! Chicoartist, whatcha shootin' with???


----------



## Erich (Jul 2, 2006)

thanks Wade for the photos. P-38 on landing was a bit realistic to say the least.

those Cali guys need to get in touch with the München boyz to bring over their radio controlled Me 262A that was posted on these forums some time ago. that would be great to get the two groups together......... yes ?


----------



## chicoartist (Jul 17, 2006)

unpunk01 said:


> WOW! Great shots! Chicoartist, whatcha shootin' with???



I have a Canon EOS 20D, a really great camera which I'm quite sure I'll use till the factory estimated 50,000 shutter cycles are done - I'm just shy of 5,000 now. All shots were taken using 17-85mm EFS lens.

Wade


----------



## jrtal4632 (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi, why am I unable to see pictures on your posts? They just show a red cross. John..............


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2007)

Looks like the pictures have been moved from the locations where they were uploaded.


----------



## jrtal4632 (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks Gnomey..


----------



## Njaco (Jul 29, 2007)

I can't see nothing, either....


----------

